# Swollen Snout



## bathindian (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello, 

This is my second post in last few days regarding Kylo. He is getting more active now that he is 6 months and getting into more troubles so hoping this is it for now. 
I just noticed that he has swollen snout. We went for a walk this morning but he didnt eat anything unusual(besides grass,geese poop and anything else he shouldnt eat , we are working on it though) or thats what i think. We have been home for an hour already and i just noticed swelling on snout. I am positive that he was fine when we came home and this happened within last few mins. He has been sleeping as usual after his walk and couldnt have gotten his paws on any crums in the house. I am keeping an eye on it and if the swelling gets worse he is going to the vet. In yhe meanwhile i cant concentrate on my work so looking for answers/reassurance from community to put my mind to ease or direction. 
I am attaching som pics. 

Thanks for replying. This forum has given me immense knowledge and comfort during the last few months especially puppy phase. I know its not over yet but its definitely better. 





























e p


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hard to say what happened.
Vizslas have a knack of getting in to things.
They get poked, stung, and try their luck at eating the wrong things. If he is acting fine, the swelling does not increase, and the bump is not warmer than normal to the touch.
You might try Benadryl, and ice it.
If it continues to swell, or does not go down in a day , or two. Have the vet take a look at it.


----------



## bathindian (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks texasred for quick reply. He stuffed his nose in tall grass multiple times this morning, like always, so must have been his unlucky day. Sometimes I think they should make goggles for viszlas so that they dont hurt their eyes trying to grab what they think is a prey. 
He is acting fine and the swelling has gotten tad bit better since I posted. We are keeping an eye though. We are first time dog owners so bit jittery. 

Any recommended dosage of benedryl for 35-40 lbs 6 month old boy ? 

Thanks again


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They do make goggles for dogs. LOL


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Mosquitos, yellow jackets, ground wasps, bees, deer flies, and a thousand other flying/biting insects are out in abundance. Don't dismiss toxic plants either. Dog's aren't always as immune to toxic plants, as some people think.
If it feels a little bit warm to the touch and you can pinpoint more or less where it is warmer, he probably got stung/bit. If he starts to get "hives" you might need to get him to the Vet. He's gotten in to something he's allergic to.
As Texas Red stated, some children's strength benadryl and maybe some ice.

The do make "Rex Spec's" for dogs. Basically ski goggles. I'm not really sure how long they would stay on a Vizsla's head, before they get pulled off by "something".


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

1mg per lb
Most of the tablets are 25mg.
Basically one and a half tablets, because your guessing on body weight


----------



## bathindian (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you texasred and gunnr for your responses. I am happy to report that Kylos swelling has subsided and he is back to doing what got him in trouble the first time around. We didnt need benedryl or any other remedies.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine caught so many wasps, and got stung as a puppy. She has either become immune to their sting, or better at dispatching them.
She can’t resist anything that flys.


----------

